# Replacing Mini Blinds In The Ob?



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Just got back from my first trip in my 2008 RSDS. I absolutely love the camper and the space it provides our family of 4. One small thing that irritated me the whole weekend were the dang aluminum mini blinds. We must have bent 2 or 3 sets where the blinds meet the knob to open the windows (never learned from my mistakes).

My inlaws have 2 part shades in their Forrest River 5th wheel. Has anyone installed these in their Outback or is it even possible the way the window knob protrudes from the window?

Any insight is appreciated!

Scott


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I replaced my window covering in the slide out with a roller blind , and it works great No more rattling noises when you touch it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Do the blind mod.............get a tin snips or sturdy scissors and cut the blind ends where the knob is.

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> I replaced my window covering in the slide out with a roller blind , and it works great No more rattling noises when you touch it.


We replaced the noisy blinds with roller shades from HD at all bed locations (rear slide & bunks). Quick, inexpensive solution.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> I replaced my window covering in the slide out with a roller blind , and it works great No more rattling noises when you touch it.


We replaced the noisy blinds with roller shades from HD at all bed locations (rear slide & bunks). Quick, inexpensive solution.
[/quote]

we did the same thing....great mod for sure.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks goodness the 5er only has the blinds in the window by the sink in the kitchen. It still is a pain to get to the window to open it or even pull up the blind. It mostly stays close with the blinds opened.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We only have the blinds in our (leaky) kitchen window. The other parts of our trailer have the pleated shades. Speaking of shades - should they be shut for the winter?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Speaking of shades - should they be shut for the winter?


I'd say yes. Keeps sun light out and bad people from sneaking a peek inside.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Speaking of shades - should they be shut for the winter?


I'd say yes. Keeps sun light out and bad people from sneaking a peek inside.
[/quote]
Agreed ! Alhough, i have wondered if the fabrick on the pleated shades would fade at all. I did tint my windows, so maybe that will cut down the fading a little.

Our only noisy blind is at the sink as well. I cut the ends to access the handle better.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Speaking of shades - should they be shut for the winter?


I'd say yes. Keeps sun light out and bad people from sneaking a peek inside.
[/quote]
Agreed ! Alhough, i have wondered if the fabrick on the pleated shades would fade at all. I did tint my windows, so maybe that will cut down the fading a little.

Our only noisy blind is at the sink as well. I cut the ends to access the handle better.








[/quote]

I like your idea of cutting the blinds for the handle. Well, off I go to the OB with tin snips. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> I like your idea of cutting the blinds for the handle. Well, off I go to the OB with tin snips. Thanks.


Yep...this is a must do mod for sure.


----------



## B3* (Jul 25, 2007)

Scott C said:


> Just got back from my first trip in my 2008 RSDS. I absolutely love the camper and the space it provides our family of 4. One small thing that irritated me the whole weekend were the dang aluminum mini blinds. We must have bent 2 or 3 sets where the blinds meet the knob to open the windows (never learned from my mistakes).
> 
> My inlaws have 2 part shades in their Forrest River 5th wheel. Has anyone installed these in their Outback or is it even possible the way the window knob protrudes from the window?
> 
> ...


I understand exactly. We dealt with that for 4 years. I hated those rattling blinds all night as we all bumped into them. We traded in our 2004 for a newer 31 RQS over the weekend and it has pull down accordian shades. They are so much nicer and we are thankful no more noisy blinds. Ask your dealer about the shades. Good Luck
Sarah


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes, roller shade is the way to go.Home Depot has them with light filtering or block (6-12 mils). Easy to install and you can have them cut to any width you want. Blinds were installed crooked anyway. I like the idea of cutting the ends off around the knob, have to do that to other ones. Nice not hearing the blind rattle in the middle of the night.


----------

